# Anyone ever hear of "To Go Consulting LLC" - offering free vacation for two



## luv_maui (Aug 13, 2007)

Just got in the mail something from them offering two rounftrip airline tickets to Hawaii, Mexico or 4 other lcoation + two nights accomodations, or cruise for 2 adults aboard Royal Caribbean.

Supposedly it is NOT a timeshare, but you have to attend a presentation on their "exclusive" services, whatever that is.  Presentation is minimum 75 minutes.


----------



## tbotzon (Oct 8, 2007)

I just got a thing in the mail from them too. Free tickets to Hawaii, Cabo San Lucas  and 2 nights accomodations sounds too good to be true. I am in Spokane WA. I checked them out at the BBB online. They are Marketing Consultants and a Real Estate Service. Not much to report. I think I might give the local BBB a call to see if I can get some more information. They started the business in March 2003. Haven't been around long.


----------



## easyrider (Oct 26, 2007)

*Offer in todays mail. Anyone go yet ?*

Has anyone been to the presentation yet ?


----------



## Makai Guy (Oct 26, 2007)

Must be a new one.  A google search for "To Go Consulting LLC" only turned up this thread.

In general, I'd expect such an outfit to be pushing a "vacation club" with all sorts of claims to access to "excess inventory".   For the most part, people have reported little satisfaction with such arrangements.


----------



## johnmfaeth (Oct 27, 2007)

This was posted on the Spokane WA Craigslist:

Re: To Go Consulting

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Reply to: see below
Date: 2007-09-29, 9:02PM PDT


This is what we found. Looks like time share. 

To Go Consulting Group // Seattle, WA 

Price: Call 800-VIP-TOGO or 800-847-8646 
Status: CALL FOR DATES NEAR YOU 
Request more photos! 
Schedule a showing 
Email this listing 
Map this location 
Driving Directions 
Print this listing 
Mortgage calculators 
View Photo Gallery 

View Slideshow Address: 
4009 Bridge Port Way West 
Suite E 2 
University Place, WA 98466 



Description: 

Since 1979 To Go Consulting Group has been successfully arranging luxurious vacation resort accommodations for the savvy worldwide vacationer. A Washinton based company, To Go Consulting Group is a timeshare vacation marketing services company. We schedule tours at Marriot's, Hilton's & Hampton Hotels to name a few. 

To Go Consulting Group strives to stay at the forefront of the vacation resort industry, offering discriminating timeshare owners a reliable resource option for their timeshare. To Go Consulting Group services the general public by offering answers to vacation needs. We support resort developers and marketers with competitive enhancement & exit programs that are seamlessly implemented into their marketing campaigns. 

Thank you for visiting our web site page. We encourage you to stroll through our pages to see which travel service will meet your vacation needs. 

Please browse through our listings of available worldwide destinations to start planning your next vacation, and take time to recall the fond memories of vacations past as you see properties where you may have vacationed before! 

Your Friends, 

To Go Consulting Group 

VACATIONS: WORLDWIDE 
CONDO'S: 4 & 5 STAR RESORTS 
TRAVEL: EXOTIC LOCATIONS 
SPECIALS: HUGE DISCOUNTS 

Location: Spokane Valley 
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests

PostingID: 435887910
-------------------------------------------------------------

From the read of this I would guess that they are selling the service of getting you signed up for TS sales visits that have promotional lodging.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Oct 27, 2007)

johnmfaeth said:


> This was posted on the Spokane WA Craigslist
> 
> To Go Consulting Group // Seattle, WA
> 
> ...



So they say they are in Seattle.

The only street address shown is Tacoma area.

And their "location" is Spokane Valley.


----------



## johnmfaeth (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi Steve,

I think Spokane Valley applies to which Craigslist website this was on.

John


----------



## philemer (Dec 10, 2007)

I just received an invite in the mail today. Same gifts. "75 minutes minimum".  I did a little checking and found out that To Go Consulting, LLC applied for a business license in Yakima, WA a month ago. Principal in Mark Stanfield. The name on the bottom of my invite is Teresa J. Stanfield V.P.  Mark Stanfield is, or was, a Realtor in Puyallup, WA, which isn't too far from Tacoma. Not sure if it's the same one.

I'm going to try and go to the meeting & will report back here.

Phil


----------



## hamel.david (Dec 11, 2007)

*Their Website*

http://www.traveltogo.com/aboutus.asp

Wonder why they didn't put this on their flyer?

"Travel To Go services the general public by offering answers to vacation accommodation needs with luxury resort condominiums at discount prices."

So they aren't "selling" timeshares they are acting like property managers renting out timeshares for timeshare owners.

I found them at http://www.redmondchamber.com/index.php?page=directory&member=489


----------

